# IBEW 353 and JAC



## Grim Reaper (Apr 17, 2018)

I began my apprenticeship in 1970 and took the aptitude test then in order to be considered by Local 353. At that time it was mainly about mechanical aptitude, questions that showed a tool and four or five choices of what matched the tool’s use and questions such as a drawing of a set of gears and a question about which direction the final gear rotates when the first gear rotates in a specific direction. I remember one question which showed different configurations of a hand holding pump pliers around a bolt head and the question asked which one was correct, it was about correct orientation of the use of the pliers. I aced the test, no errors, and that began the apprenticeship placement process for me. I don’t know if the test has changed, I think probably not a lot because most of electrical work is about mechanical aptitude, ability, and application.


----------

